# No warranty for paint cracks??



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

I was just in a Trek dealership. 
The local bike shop employee owns a Madone 5.2 which is four years old. 
He showed me a crack on the seat tube ( under the front derailleur ) where the tube was bonded to the lug. The crack wrapped all the way around the lug.

Funny thing is that he said TREK would NOT cover it since it is only paint damage and not structural. Trek's excuse is they don't warranty paint. It was obvious that he did nothing wrong and did not abuse the bike to cause the paint to crack. Since when is it the customers fault that the paint cracks around the lug?

My advice to TREK is change the paint so it won't crack or please cover it. I was thinking about dropping 6k on a new TREK but if it is going to crack without a warranty...then forget it.


----------



## jellis25 (Oct 6, 2009)

Trek covers paint for up to one year after purchase. If there is no structural damage then I wouldn't consider it a big deal. If the frame is cracked then it would be covered under their lifetime frame warranty.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Seriously? 

We are talking about a several year old full carbon bike. With a crack in the paint.

"Tools, not jewels," right?

This is not abstract artwork we are talking about...




skygodmatt said:


> The local bike shop employee owns a Madone 5.2 which is four years old...
> My advice to TREK is change the paint so it won't crack or please cover it. I was thinking about dropping 6k on a new TREK but if it is going to crack without a warranty...then forget it.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

skygodmatt said:


> I was just in a Trek dealership.
> The local bike shop employee owns a Madone 5.2 which is four years old.
> He showed me a crack on the seat tube ( under the front derailleur ) where the tube was bonded to the lug. The crack wrapped all the way around the lug.
> 
> ...


Well your advice would be wrong on both counts. 

As Argentius indicated, if you don't want the paint to crack don't buy a carbon framed bike.

And as jellis25 said, Trek covers paint for 1 year. This is better than most other manufacturers. 

Get your facts straight next time.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

Hey--- I am just saying that I've had bikes for years and never had paint that cracks all the way around a lugged joint. So how is this the fault of the customer again? 

If one year is cool with you before it cracks, then that's fine.


----------



## latinist (May 2, 2003)

So this one isolated experience ruined the madone for you? 

boo hoo hoo hoo hoo

This is why trek owners have reputations as nerds who do not get it.


----------



## tcufrog02 (Aug 14, 2007)

latinist said:


> So this one isolated experience ruined the madone for you?
> 
> boo hoo hoo hoo hoo
> 
> This is why trek owners have reputations as nerds who do not get it.


Let's just remember that he's not a Trek owner.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Skydogmatt:

It's a phenomenon to which you will get accustomed. I ride the top of the line carbon bike by another American bicycle manufacturer and I have the exact same thing near a seat stay joint.

I was pretty miffed to see it and my LBS would have replaced it since I was still under the one year warranty (paint warranty). After reading numerous posts about this, I decided against a replacement since it's not a guarantee that it would not occur on the new frame. I consider a "normal" side effect. Yeah, it definitely sucks but I'll wager that you probably like how it rides. 

By the way I rode with the owner of a local LBS (Trek dealer of course) and his 2010 Projet One Madone with DI2 looked fabulous. For an older and tall gentleman, he sure glided effortlessly over some of the hills we rode through.

CHL


----------



## velomoto (Oct 6, 2005)

I love my 5.2 - cracks and all....


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

I got my 2006 Look 555 replaced with a 2006 Look 565 because of a paint crack. Funny thing is I bought he look 555 from ebay and look still honored the warranty.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

Argentius said:


> Seriously?
> 
> We are talking about a several year old full carbon bike. With a crack in the paint.
> 
> ...


+1

When I talk to my wife and friends that understand how much I ride, the issue of how much a bike cost doesn't come into play - it's a "utility cost" or a "use fee" since I ride the heck out of it. On the other hand, I have a friend that bought a VERY expensive bike that we discuss the cost all the time, since he does not ride. 

Same can be said of other high cost items (cars, motorcycles, guns, etc) - they are only "expensive" if you don't get use/enjoyment from them. I picked up a sports car a few yrs back - and while it was high initial cost, I drive it nearly every day and enjoy the heck out of it.

Bottom line - I don't purchase "garage statues" to go look at - I pay a premium for a high quality item I can use and enjoy. 

A crack in the paint just means you've given your bike an appropriate amount of attention -- ride time to crack it and maintenance/care to notice the crack.

Just my $0.02


----------

